# 93978,76700,93975



## amobeen (Dec 3, 2010)

Can anybody help me that Medicare claims are denied because 93978 has a billing error.Do we need a modifier on 93978? Medicare pays 93975? 76700 is also not pd showed non-covered charges. Please help me really appreciate.


----------



## TERRI GIBBS (Aug 14, 2013)

What kind of error? DX?


----------

